# Japanese Air Force colours



## ivanotter (Feb 4, 2012)

I am extremely fascinated by the colour schemes of the Japanese Air Force. F-4's painted like a cherry tree, etc.

Now, if Japan should engage in a conflict, will they quickly get into the (boring) grey or will they carry on with those beautiful schemes?

Just wonder.

Ivan


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 4, 2012)

With modern air forces I don't think camoflauge even matters any more. You can target them and send a missle on the way before a opponent is within visual range. Maybe make them a little harder to see when they're sitting still on the ground maybe.

But who leaves a multi-million dollar aircraft outside of a hanger or hardened shelter anymore? Except maybe for airshows.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2012)

There will be no other choice but stealth grey.
Fly lower, attack the target and return to the base without wasting time.


----------

